# Windows 8x64 Hanging on Shut Down



## sdlogan (Mar 27, 2013)

Good evening, 

I just built a PC and am having some issues with Windows 8. When i attempt to shut down the PC, windows does not fully shut down and I am forced to hold down the power button to turn the system off. 

However, when i reboot the system turns off successfully and restarts without a hitch. This led me to believe the issue dealt with the hybrid shutdown, but I have disabled this with no effects on the system shutdown. 

I have also tried booting into safe mode and shutting down the system. The system hangs on the shutting down phase of the OS, but the event logs note a successful shutdown even though it does not appear so from the monitor. 

The event log for a shutdown throws several errors and 1 critical but I am unfamiliar with them. The critical level has a source of kernel-power and has a payload of 

<EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">6</Data> 
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data> 
<Data Name="BootAppStatus">3221225684</Data> 
</EventData>

In addition, when the system is booting after this failed shutdown, I get the error : Windows failed fast startup with error status 0xC00000D4.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The HDD should be checked for errors. Go to Search and type* CMD *right click the *CMD *results and *Run As Administrator.* In the *Elevated Command Prompt *type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y *for Yes and restart the computer.* Check Disk* will check the HDD for integrity and any file problems.


----------



## sdlogan (Mar 27, 2013)

I ran the check disk utility to no avail. The system still did not shut down. The errors still persisted in the event log as well. 

thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: System rebooted without cleanly shutting down first error The system - Microsoft Community


----------



## sdlogan (Mar 27, 2013)

I was unable to resolve the issue following those steps. Shutting down in safe mode would not turn off the system as well. 

I am thinking perhaps something was corrupt in my windows installation, but the repair utility is not picking it up. Restart which initiates a full shutdown and clean boot works perfectly fine. It is only doing a shutdown where the error occurs. I have mimicked a full shutdown by using shutdown.exe /s /t 0, but the effect is still there.


----------



## sdlogan (Mar 27, 2013)

Cleared my CMOS and it works perfect now. Odd


----------

